# Flash Partitions under 11.1



## Alan Lundin (Dec 21, 2017)

I've noticed that the partitions on a flash card are difficult to get to show up in /dev now with 11.1, so it's awkward to mount them.  I've tried "prompting" the system to recognize the partitioning with dd, fdisk, diskinfo, etc., but the only way I can wake up the system is by attempting to mount the bulk device:

```
# ls /dev/da1*
/dev/da1
# mount /dev/da1s1 /mnt
mount: /dev/da1s1: No such file or directory
# ls /dev/da1*
/dev/da1
# mount /dev/da1 /mnt
mount: /dev/da1: Invalid argument
# ls /dev/da1*
/dev/da1    /dev/da1s1
```
and that's all it takes now to do what used to be automatic with 11.0 and earlier.   So what am I missing?


----------



## Snurg (Dec 21, 2017)

I am not sure that only flash cards are affected.
This is also normal behavior with hotplugged hard drives.

For some reasons unknown to me, these items sometimes sometimes appear not instantly, but take a while (few seconds, rarely up to a few minutes) until appearing.

This can be easily verified. You cannot access that stuff before it shows up using `gpart show`.


----------



## Alan Lundin (Dec 31, 2017)

Is it devd(8) that is broken here?  It doesn't look like /etc/devd.conf or /etc/devd/usb.conf have changed (except for an obvious fix) since 11.0.    ... or is this a devfs thing?


----------

